# The 90's Stash



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)

*Yeah, yeah, yeah.....This music kicks ass!*


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)

April  likes this thread a lot!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)

Bet skye likes this one....


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)

Hot Scots are always.....hawt.....


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> *Yeah, yeah, yeah.....This music kicks ass!*


What happened to Jesus Jones? They were really good.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeah, yeah, yeah.....This music kicks ass!*
> ...


Dunno....

Man, did I have the hots for Delores O'Riordan.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirley Manson made it high noon on my sundial too, so I'll play another Garbage tune...


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Liar - Rollins Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*California - Wax*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Friends Of P - The Rentals*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Batyar (Bigmouth Strikes Again) - The Ukrainians*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*More - The Sisters Of Mercy*


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Mama (Madre Dolcissima) - Zucchero*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Still Got The Blues (For You) - Gary Moore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*Then - The Charlatans (U.K.)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

Originally released in '88, but re-issued in 1990 to better results on the charts...

*There She Goes - The La's*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

Another that didn't become a hit until 1990...

*Wicked Game - Chris Isaak*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2019)

*You Think You Know Her - Cause & Effect*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 19, 2019)

This re-recording was released in 1998. The original copy was released in 1989 and its one of the few songs that were written by the late beautiful precious. It went all the way to #4 for him.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2019)

Midst of the 90s...1994....great music in the 90s too!




*Ace of Base - The Sign (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2019)

* Snap - Rhythm Is a Dancer (1992) (4K Visualization)*


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2019)

Great music in the 90s babies 

*Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise (feat. L.V.) [Official Music Video]*


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2019)

and my last song here 90s wise lol

beautiful 90s


*Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go On (Live In Paris at the Stade de France 1999)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2019)

*Last Train To Transcentral - The KLF*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2019)

*Temptation - Corina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2019)

*Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) - C+C Music Factory*


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Temptation - Corina*




Whats that? ^^^

The only Corina I know is from 1950s and early 60s

*Dean Martin Corina Corina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2019)

*Move To The Bigband - Ben Liebrand featuring Tony Scott*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2019)

skye said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *Temptation - Corina*
> ...



Early 1990s was an excellent time for dance music. Corina Katt Ayala had a Top Ten song in 1991 with that gem.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2019)

*I'll Give All My Love To You - Keith Sweat*


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2020)

I miss USMB's Spoonman.....He's a fellow paraglider driver...Awesome dude.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 18, 2020)

skye said:


> and my last song here 90s wise lol
> 
> beautiful 90s
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 23, 2020)

Wildcard said:


>


Fucking hypocrital Commies can rock


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 23, 2020)

Nirvana Oh Me.


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2020)

*Marky Mark Good Vibrations 1991/(HD/HQ)*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 23, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They were great ...to bad they're commies 


Sprignsteen cover ...who is also a commie


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2020)

*Pearl Jam - Alive (Official Video) (1991)*


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2020)

oh wow....nice remembering the 90s lol...it seem such a long time ago....even longer than my beloved 1920s and 30s!

*Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2020)

hmmm ....nothing wrong  with some of the 90s....    nice




*Spin Doctors - Two Princes*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 23, 2020)

1992


----------



## the other mike (Jan 24, 2020)

*Liquid Tension Experiment *
1998
5 min keyboard solo starts at 3:45


----------



## konradv (Jan 25, 2020)

Counting Crows- Rain King


----------



## konradv (Jan 25, 2020)

Neil Young- Unknown Legend


----------



## konradv (Jan 25, 2020)

The Cranberries- Linger


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Wind of Change - Scorpions*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)

94


----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)

1991


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Sadeness Part 1 - Enigma*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Chorus - Erasure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*Crush Story - Too Much Joy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 25, 2020)

*See The Lights - Simple Minds*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 27, 2020)

This is the coolest stage entrance and opening song ever.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Montrovant (Feb 5, 2020)

1990 release for this album.  I didn't realize it came out so long after Metallica's ...And Justice For All.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 5, 2020)

1994


----------



## Corazon (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## konradv (Feb 5, 2020)

R.E.M.- Bang and Blame


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2020)

*Poison - Bell Biv DeVoe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2020)

*It Ain't Over Till It's Over - Lenny Kravitz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2020)

*Get The Message - Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2020)

*Crazy - Seal*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2020)

*King of the Hill - Roger McGuinn featuring Tom Petty*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2020)

*So You Think You're In Love - Robin Hitchcock and the Egyptians*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2020)

*Bankiero - Mory Kanté*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 14, 2020)

*Valerie Loves Me - Material Issue*


----------



## konradv (Feb 15, 2020)

Originally from 1989, re-released as part of the NBK soundtrack in '94.  CJ version, of course, not the VU(1970).


Cowboy Junkies- Sweet Jane (Natural Born Killers)


Cowboy Junkies- Sweet Jane(Official Video)


----------



## Corazon (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2020)

Around 1990....


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

Corazon said:


>



Won't play in my country, so here's a version that will currently play in the United States...

*Here We Go - Stakka Bo*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 16, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes they can...Maybe if they got introduced to the irony of their latest tour being sponsored by Capital One....


----------



## Oddball (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*(Everything I Do) I Do It For You - Bryan Adams*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Someday - Mariah Carey*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Loaded - Primal Scream*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Lay Me Down - The Mock Turtles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*The Real Thing - Third Eye*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Miss Freelove '69 - Hoodoo Gurus*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*(I Just Wanna) B With U - Transvision Vamp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Close To Me {Closer Mix} - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Rush - Big Audio Dynamite II*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Let There Be Love - Simple Minds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Hands Across The Ocean - The Mission U.K.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*Unbelievable - EMF*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

*High Enough - Damn Yankees*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 16, 2020)

More rage


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 16, 2020)

Last one for tonight...

*Come Together {Farley mix} - Primal Scream*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 17, 2020)

Marty Friedman in Tokyo 1990.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## konradv (Feb 18, 2020)

U2 - Mysterious Ways


----------



## the other mike (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 20, 2020)

*Sweet Soul Revue - Pizzicato Five*


----------



## Corazon (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*The Dream Is Still Alive - Wilson Phillips*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*Lift - 808 State*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*Joyride - Roxette*


----------



## the other mike (Feb 21, 2020)

Why have I never heard this awesome Journey cover ?

Who's Crying Now ?


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 21, 2020)

It's our song, babes!...Snap my picture!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*Harold And Joe - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*Groove Is In The Heart - Deee-lite*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*It Won't Be Long - Alison Moyet*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*For You - The Outfield*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*That's Just The Way It Is, Baby - The Rembrandts*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*Mercy Mercy Me / I Want You - Robert Palmer*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2020)

*Monsters And Angels - Voice of the Beehive*


----------



## Corazon (Feb 22, 2020)

The Beloved - Sweet Harmony


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2020)

*Heaven Or Las Vegas - Cocteau Twins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2020)

*Impulsive - Wilson Phillips*


----------



## Oddball (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 23, 2020)

90's sucked pretty bad with a few exceptions.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*Stay (I Missed You) - Lisa Loeb & Nine Stories*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*Vote Elvis - The Popinjays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*Sunless Saturday - Fishbone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*I'll Be There - The Escape Club*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*Baby's Coming Back - Jellyfish*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*Kiss Them For Me - Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## Corazon (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 24, 2020)

Relatable....


----------



## Oddball (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 26, 2020)

Oddball said:


>


----------



## Corazon (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*Feels Good - Tony! Toni! Tone!*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*The First Time - Surface*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*Caught In My Shadow - The Wonder Stuff*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*Crystal Clear - The Darling Buds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*Show Me The Way - Styx*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*You're In Love - Wilson Phillips*


----------



## Corazon (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*All Together Now - The Farm*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Story of My Life - Social Distortion*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Disappear - INXS*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*How To Dance - Bingo Boys featuring Princessa*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Sound - James*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2020)

*Happy - Ned's Atomic Dustbin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2020)

*Vapour Trail - Ride*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)

rip Dime and Vinnie
(Phil sounds drunk and his voice is pretty rough)


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)

Angelo said:


> 90's sucked pretty bad with a few exceptions.


IMO, except for the late 60's and early 70's, the nineties were the rebirth of rock, and it's last gasp.  Disco nearly killed it off, and the 80's over commercialized it with glam.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > 90's sucked pretty bad with a few exceptions.
> ...


Last gasp ? Have you seen how many rock/metal stations are on Sirius XM ?
Ozzy's Boneyard, Alt Nation, Hair Nation, Octane, Turbo just to name a few.




__





						List of Sirius XM Radio channels - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)

Angelo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Oh, I didn't say, new stuff isn't coming out, all I meant, is ROCK AND ROLL, just isn't collectively popular.  The last time it was, was in the 90's.  
Of all those stations you listed, only one, just one, focuses on current rock, Octane, that is all.  

That pretty much emphasizes my point dude.

And most of those stations that you are going to are playing the old stuff.  

I am talking about it being the mainstream.

Now, what is popular is auto-tune, synth, and drum machines.  . . . oh, and rap.  Just sayin' man.    

The 90's made rock popular again.  Not the 80's, not the 00's, not the teens.   Now?  Everyone just does their own thing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Remedy - The Black Crowes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Born of Frustration - James*


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*I Will Never Be The Same - Melissa Etheridge*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Sorry About The Weather - Mark Curry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 25, 2020)

*Rhinoceros - The Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Never forget when Vai trolled the crowd when he started..this..
The he went "J/k"  I got it and loved that.
Ain't nothing wrong with hammering on teh E. Maybe you just had to be there.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh yeah! This is 90s.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Extreme was also 90s, but meh. Do not care to hear ary a one of their songs ever again. Fuck 'em.

Not that I hate the dudes, I just think they sucked.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

I loved this one:
That is 1 great riff and song, TY Lenny/Slash.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

How do I knows the 90s so good? I was there!

Next is Dead and Bloated. Not much airtime that one got, still kickass!
I bought the album and it was worth it.
This song really does remind me of the way leftists shit all over good American boys when they came back from that war they had no choice to be in, some came back with habits, but they're still my friends. Good dudes. Real Americans.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Unngghh..Yeah! Ruahh! 

-AFK, banging head.

This one is top-notch.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

I must know something past 1995..but this ain't it! Mmboy, but I likey!


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Srs Bidness.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah, I be liking Pantera.
Great band.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

I cannot break past 1995 for some reason!
Eric Johnson should be in there somewhere, I think. Maybe George Strait, too.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)

This band had some good ones during the 90's


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> This band had some good ones during the 90's



Eh, they also put a woman I knew in Fed prison in the 90s, and their songs went lame in the 90s. One was not in the 90s, was it?


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh..what's that? Korn? Think that's 90s, too.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)

Last #1 of the 1990's


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Gin n Juice


Sonabitch! They edited out the "Endo"! GRRRR!

As far as teh Kid Rock you can't find the real + video combined now, but you once could.

I always play that on the jukebox if I go to a bar.

Ron Jeremy plays piano? God bless his drummer.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Gin n Juice
> ...


That's YouTube and the posters there.

After Tipper Gore, all the Mainstream artists made their music more mellow.

I love Sublime's stuff, but posting decent cuts of it is impossible, their shit is heavily censored as well.  And vids are censored on YouTube, that is why I had to just post a simple BUSH album cover of Everything Zen, b/c otherwise, any video or concert performance was censored as well. . . .

Case in point. . . the butcher the shit out of this. . .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

^ That blond is hot!

Holy censored song, Batman! Why do they do that?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

I think this is 90s, could be wrong. Correct me if I iz.

Great song!


I used to could dance like the Fishbone dude, yeah, I feel his style.

Not certain if 90s or not. It's the guy with the sax.

Them some American blacks making kickass music!

Seriously, the likes of which are unavailable today.

It is 90s, 1991

Next up: Well, the musical genius Prince deserves some credit.


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2020)

*Mariah Carey - Vision Of Love (1990)*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh! I didn't like any of his 90s stuff. The girls like "Cream" though.

Ok


If anyone knew how to be sexy, it was Prince.
Love the James Brown move.

Oh! He was a musical genius!

Warning: This song is hella erotic.

Sha boogie bop!

God bless that guy and his contribution to music.


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2020)

*The B52s - Good Stuff*


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)

^^^^  . . . and THAT. . . is how we reacted to "mass shootings" in the 90's.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Mar 25, 2020)

This might've already been posted but I don't feel like looking through all 13 pages.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2020)

*Janet Jackson - Escapade

*


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)

. . . of course, there was that swing resurgance in the 90's that was hella lot of fun too.. . .


----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariah's first 2 albums were really good.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


>


Not bad, they did it justice. Never heard that in the 90s. 
That's really Dexy's Midnight Runners.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yup.  I've always been a huge ska fan.  Both the 50-60's ska, and the 90's resurgence.  No Doubt, Sublime, Mighty Mighty Bosstones, and all the lesser bands that most folks didn't pay a lot of attention too.

This is probably Save Ferris' biggest original. . .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Mariah's first 2 albums were really good.


She is a Colorotura.

Not many women and, I doubt any men can lay claim to being that.

Uh, I knew one..who was that?

Nobody I'm related to.
Bah, doesn't matter. Yeah, she has talent and skills.
Dammit, I can picture this girl's face, but no name, nothing! grr!.

She had one of them fine mustaches. Dark hair..almost Greek- looking..and It's blank after that! She was a real Colorotura. I've seen her working out, and it's impressive.
Real stuff in Italian. And the 1-3-5-1 Arpeggios. She could get up there.
Then it's all blank. I do not remember.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 25, 2020)

*❤️*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> She is a Colorotura.
> 
> Not many women and, I doubt any men can lay claim to being that.
> 
> ...


Back in Atlanta Ga, at Danny's (hard rock/metal club), I forget the name of the band now, but the bass player sang most of the lead vocals and they had a woman who played keyboards and sang also.....She sang Roundabout (Yes) and old Rush- Finding My Way and stuff like that and she did - oh Queen of the Reich- she sounded just like Geoff Tate.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2020)

I think everybody would like to forget Extreme from the 90s.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2020)

Tokyo, 1993


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*Reach The Rock - Havana 3 a.m.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*Thunderstruck - AC/DC*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*Tragedy For You - Front 242*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*There You Are - Goo Goo Dolls*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*Celebrate - An Emotional Fish*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*Shadowtime - Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*Like A Drug - They Eat Their Own*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*Next To You (Someday I'll Be) - Wilson Phillips*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*I'll Be There - Mariah Carey with Trey Lorenz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 12, 2020)

*Save The Best For Last - Vanessa Williams*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2020)

I really miss Letterman....late shows bite the big one now.

Paul Shaffer on harmonica at the end.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Please Don't Go - KWS*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Move Any Mountain - The Shamen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Friday, I'm In Love - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Set Adrift On Memory Bliss - P.M. Dawn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Girlfriend - Matthew Sweet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Stella - Jam and Spoon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*When She Begins - Social Distortion*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)

93


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Hello Cruel World - E*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Make You A Believer - Sass Jordan*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)

Someone is looking up 'songs from 1990's' 

I always post songs I remember.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Breath Of Life - Erasure*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)

Adrenaline starts to flow....


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*It's A Fine Day - Opus III*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2020)

*Papua New Guinea {12" version} - The Future Sound of London*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)

rip Miss Whitney.....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Someone is looking up 'songs from 1990's'
> 
> I always post songs I remember.



Me too, then I check to see if 90s.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

1999 rider!
Oh man, the thing back then was..DVD players in the car..
So you got these ..people..with DVD players every.where.in.the.vehicle.
All lighted up at night. Ofc, must has spinners.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

^That madness continues to this day. Now the trend is putting a lift kit on an 80s GM quasi-sports car and 22-inch rims.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 20, 2020)

Rock n roll expert Bob Costas with Eddie and Sammy in 1992.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 21, 2020)

*Constant Craving - k.d. lang*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 21, 2020)

*One - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 21, 2020)

*Silent All These Years - Tori Amos*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 21, 2020)

*I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Classic Girl - Jane's Addiction*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*When It Began - The Replacements*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Rescue Me - Madonna*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Radio Song - R.E.M. featuring KRS-One*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*She's A Rainbow - World of Twist*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Rush Rush - Paula Abdul*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 14, 2020)

*Does She Love That Man - Breathe*


----------



## Corazon (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 15, 2020)

Today is "Take That Day" for me


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2020)

I remember a few of their songs...

*Pray - Take That*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2020)

*Pearl - Chapterhouse*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2020)

*I'd Die Without You - P.M. Dawn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2020)

*It's So Hard To Say Goodbye To Yesterday - Boyz II Men*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2020)

*Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2020)

*Hazard - Richard Marx*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2020)

*The Sky Is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2020)

*End of the Road - Boyz II Men*


----------



## Corazon (May 16, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> I remember a few of their songs...
> 
> *Pray - Take That*


I also love "Everything changes"


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 16, 2020)

*I Love Your Smile - Shanice*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 16, 2020)

*Ballerina Out Of Control - The Ocean Blue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 16, 2020)

*Pretzel Logic - The New York Rock & Soul Revue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 16, 2020)

*Not Enough Time - INXS*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 16, 2020)

*From A Million Miles - Single Gun Theory*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 16, 2020)

Alan Stallion Post #5,000

*Sometimes - The Millions*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

Wasteland - Billy Idol


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

One Week - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 17, 2020)

Tomorrow - Silverchair


----------



## Corazon (May 17, 2020)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 18, 2020)

Ready or Not - Manbreak


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2020)

*Something Good - Utah Saints (featuring Kate Bush)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2020)

*Ebeneezer Goode - The Shamen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2020)

*Everybody's Free (To Feel Good) - Rozalla*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2020)

*Nu Nu - Lidell Townsell & M.T.F.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2020)

*My Lovin' (You're Never Gonna Get It) - En Vogue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2020)

*Only Love Can Break Your Heart - Saint Etienne*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2020)

*Caribbean Blue - Enya*


----------



## Corazon (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*Home Sweet Home '91 - Motley Crue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*These Are Days - 10,000 Maniacs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*Disappointed - Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*Digging In the Dirt - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*Lithium - Nirvana*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*Love Your Money - Daisy Chainsaw*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*The City Sleeps - MC 900 Ft. Jesus*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*Into The Fire - Sarah McLachlan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*Rocket Man - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2020)

*Movin' On Up - Primal Scream*


----------



## Corazon (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Drown - Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Love Is On The Way - Saigon Kick*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Sweet Lullaby - Deep Forest*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Winter - Tori Amos*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Not The Only One - Bonnie Raitt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

In honor of the last of the Rockford Peaches who passed away recently (Mary Pratt, 101 years old)
*
This Used To Be My Playground - Madonna*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 23, 2020)

*Can't Let Go - Mariah Carey*


----------



## Corazon (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Black Or White - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Ah-Ah (Mix 1) - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*The Hitman - AB Logic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

Originally recorded in the 80s, but Cyndi Lauper's version was released first. Roy Orbison's version came out a few years later....

*I Drove All Night - Roy Orbison*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Finally - CeCe Peniston*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

Before "Cannonball" hit big and before Tanya Donelly hit the alt-charts with Belly...

*Safari - The Breeders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Dyslexic Heart - Paul Westerberg*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*I've Been Waiting - Matthew Sweet*


----------



## the other mike (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 24, 2020)

*Book Of Days - Enya*


----------



## Corazon (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Thing Of Beauty - Hothouse Flowers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Nouwê O N'Mazei - Boy On A Dolphin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*What's Up - 4 Non Blondes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 25, 2020)

*Sleeping Satellite - Tasmin Archer*


----------



## skye (May 26, 2020)

Jeff Lynne  from ELO of course....I think he is my fav composer and  his  1970s ELO my fav band ! 
this is from the early 90s

I love Jeff he is an amazing composer!!!! wow

*Jeff Lynne - Lift Me Up Remastered*


----------



## skye (May 26, 2020)

just being silly here....but

 that song above from ELO...I love it so much

love it now

I guess I love it again and again... the beautifulness.....hmmmmm  LOVE IT!

want to dance?

*Jeff Lynne - Lift Me Up (1990)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 27, 2020)

*In My Dreams - The Party*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 27, 2020)

*Don't Lose The Magic - Shawn Christopher*


----------



## CremeBrulee (May 27, 2020)

I need a cigarette after watching such passionate love made to a guitar.


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*On A Plain - Nirvana*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*Life Is A Highway - Tom Cochrane*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*Black Metallic - Catherine Wheel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*Love See No Colour - The Farm*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*Thinking Of You - Seven Red Seven*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*Revolution Earth - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*The Sweetest Drop - Peter Murphy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 31, 2020)

*Forest Hymn - Deep Forest*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Love And Happiness - John Melllencamp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*If You Could See Me Now - Devonsquare*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Visions Of You - Jah Wobble's Invaders of the Heart featuring Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Not Feeling It Anymore - Van Morrison*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Shepherd Moons - Enya*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*Think About Soul - The Sighs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2020)

*The Fire Inside - Bob Seger*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*It's Not A Love Thing - Geoffrey Williams*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*The Size Of A Cow - The Wonder Stuff*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*Naked Rain - This Picture*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*Window Pane - The Real People*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*How About That - Bad Company*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*Giving Him Something He Can Feel - En Vogue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*Come Alive {Love in London Mix} - Orchestra JB*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2020)

*If I Had $1,000,000 - Barenaked Ladies*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 6, 2020)

*Harvest Moon - Neil Young*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2020)

*Infinity 1990 - Guru Josh*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2020)

*Sleep Alone - The Wonder Stuff*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2020)

*Love And Anger - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2020)

*Art of Love - The Art of Noise*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2020)

*Moments In Soul - J.T. and the Big Family*

Bit of a meld between "Moments in Love", "Back to Life", "For the Love of Money", and other stuff.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2020)

*Candy Everybody Wants - 10,000 Maniacs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2020)

*Into Your Arms - The Lemonheads*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2020)

*Beautiful Girl - INXS*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2020)

*So This Is Love - Mental Cube*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2020)

*Joy - The Sundays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2020)

*White Shirt - The Charlatans U.K.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2020)

*Love Is - Vanessa Williams & Brian McKnight*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2020)

*I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2020)

*Captain Nemo - Sarah Brightman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 26, 2020)

Dreams by The Cranberries has already been posted, so I'll post this one...

*Theme from Harry's Game - Clannad*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2020)

*From Hank To Hendrix - Neil Young*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2020)

*Building A Bridge - Latitude*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2020)

*Temple Of Dreams - Messiah*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 30, 2020)

*Come Undone - Duran Duran*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 17, 2020)

You know it; you love it; bob that head...

*What Is Love - Haddaway*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 24, 2020)

*Johnny Have You Seen Her? - The Rembrandts*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 24, 2020)

*No Rain - Blind Melon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 24, 2020)

*Hard To Get - Starclub*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 24, 2020)

*It's My Life {Raggadag Remix} - Dr. Alban*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 24, 2020)

*Ordinary World - Duran Duran*


----------



## skye (Aug 2, 2020)

The 90s  had it's moments.....


*The Smiths - There Is A Light That Never Goes Out*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2020)

*Can't Do A Thing To Stop Me - Chris Isaak*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2020)

*Cannonball - The Breeders*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2020)

If this sounds a little weird, it's an odd time signature.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2020)

*It's Alright - Huey Lewis & The News*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2020)

*Someday I Suppose - The Mighty Mighty Bosstones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 2, 2020)

*Sister Havana - Urge Overkill*


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2020)

Bless

Oh Lordy, Lord, trouble so hard Oh Lordy, Lord, trouble so hard Don't nobody know my troubles but God Don't nobody know my troubles but God 



*Moby - Natural Blues*


----------



## dblack (Aug 3, 2020)

Oddball said:


>


Squashing Squash?


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2020)

*Los Vargos - Green Apple Quick Step*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2020)

*The Ghost At #1 - Jellyfish*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 3, 2020)

*Pacific Symphony - Transformer 2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 12, 2020)

*Dream Like Mine - Bruce Cockburn*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2020)

By Australian Rick Price


*Walk Away Renee - 1993*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 12, 2020)

*Don't Cry - Seal*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2020)

*Object Of My Affection - Shawn Colvin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2020)

*White Love - One Dove*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2020)

*War Of Man - Neil Young*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2020)

*Forever in Love - Kenny G*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2020)

*This Is It - Dannii Minogue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Funky Ceili (Bridie's Song) - Black 47*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Dream Like Mine - Bruce Cockburn*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Los Angeles - Frank Black*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Metal Mickey - Suede*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Speed Racer {club mix} - Alpha Team*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Pets - Porno For Pyros*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Out From The Deep - Enigma*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2020)

*Time To Dream - Fortran 5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Feels Like Heaven - Urban Cookie Collective*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Mr. Vain - Culture Beat*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*I'm Gonna Get You - Bizarre Inc.*


----------



## Blues Lifer (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Dim - dada*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Walk On The Ocean - Toad The Wet Sprocket*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*On The Ropes - The Wonder Stuff*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Black Gold - Soul Asylum*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2020)

*Feed The Tree - Belly*


----------



## buttercup (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Steal My Sunshine - LEN*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Is It Like Today - World Party*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Lover (You Don't Treat Me No Good) - Sonia Dada*


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2020)

*Oasis - Wonderwall (Official Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 19, 2020)

skye said:


> *Oasis - Wonderwall (Official Video)*



Fun fact. Oasis' "Wonderwall" peaked at #2 in the UK (it was held out of the top spot by Robson & Jerome's version of Frankie Laine's "I Believe," a version I hadn't heard of until tonight, but I digress)

Two months later, another version of *"Wonderwall"* also peaked at #2 on the UK chart. This one was done with extra cheese by *The Mike Flowers Pops*


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2020)

heheheheh !    too funny


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 21, 2020)

*Cryin' - Aerosmith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 21, 2020)

*She Kissed Me - Terence Trent D'Arby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 21, 2020)

*Believe - Lenny Kravitz*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 21, 2020)

*Please Yourself - The Darling Buds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 21, 2020)

*Round Of Blues - Shawn Colvin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 21, 2020)

*The Wheel - Rosanne Cash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 27, 2020)

*In The Still Of The Night - Boyz II Men*


----------



## Oddball (Dec 10, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *Oasis - Wonderwall (Official Video)*
> ...


Oasis was so overrated that it made my head hurt.....I know, I know.....


----------



## Oddball (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2020)

*In Bloom - Nirvana*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2020)

*Two Worlds Collide - Inspiral Carpets*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2020)

*You're In A Bad Way - Saint Etienne*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 11, 2020)

*Age Of Loneliness (Carly's Song) - Enigma*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 12, 2020)

In my opinion, these are the three best videos from this butt kicking band during the 90's decade.   




God bless you and every member always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*The Sidewinder Sleeps Tonite - R.E.M.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*Riding The Rocket - Shonen Knife*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*Love U More - Sunscreem*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*Be Still - Peace Together*
(Peter Gabriel, Nanci Griffith, Sinead O'Connor, and Feargal Sharkey)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 12, 2020)

*The Blue Room - The Orb*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2020)

*Sometimes - James*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2020)

*Bittersweet - Big Head Todd and the Monsters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2020)

*Kiss That Frog - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2020)

*World (The Price Of Love) - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 17, 2021)

*I Got A Man - Positive K*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 18, 2021)

This cover got released in 1991 and my most favorite singer is who gets it started, if only I had discovered him before his suicide seven years later.


God bless you and those who have loved him longer than me always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2021)

*Regret - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2021)

*Your Town - Deacon Blue*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2021)

*Black - Pearl Jam*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2021)

*Djäpana (Sunset Dreaming) {radio mix} - Yothu Yindi*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 17, 2021)

*Sleepwalk - Pere Ubu*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2021)

*Gin Blossoms - Follow You Down  *


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2021)

*All-4-One - So Much In Love*


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2021)

great music from the 90s...love

 good night friends! 




*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Soul To Squeeze [Official Music Video]*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2021)

*Pressure Us - Sunscreem*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2021)

*Atta Girl - Heavenly*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2021)

*I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) - Meatloaf*


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2021)

^ Those were the days

*$10 Bill - Cop Shoot Cop*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2021)

*Superman's Song - Crash Test Dummies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2021)

*Waterfall - Riverside*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 19, 2021)

*Blood Of Eden - Peter Gabriel & Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 24, 2021)

*Do You Remember The First Time - Pulp*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2021)

The forgotten Gary Cherone era....


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2021)

*Fade Into You - Mazzy Star*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2021)

*Sometimes Always - Jesus & Mary Chain with Hope Sandoval*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2021)

*Seether - Veruca Salt*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2021)

*Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small Town - Pearl Jam*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2021)

*Salvation - Rancid*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2021)

*Kinetic {Cubic 22 remix} - Golden Girls*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2021)

*Moments of Pleasure - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2021)

*Opelousas (Sweet Relief) - Maria McKee*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 24, 2021)

*Come Out And Play (Keep 'Em Separated) - The Offspring*


----------



## Oddball (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2021)

*Sabotage - Beastie Boys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2021)

*Miss World - Hole*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2021)

*Fall Down - Toad The Wet Sprocket*


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2021)

*Got To Get It - Culture Beat*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 15, 2021)

*Welcome To Tomorrow (Are You Ready?) - SNAP!*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2021)

I've only told two other people this before but I was actually going to send Whitney Houston a demo tape of me playing over her music to see if she would do a project with me.
Long story short..... I kept my day job and it never happened. Rest in peace Whitney Houston.... I know the angels are happy to have you up there.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 19, 2021)

*Water From A Vineleaf - William Orbit featuring Beth Orton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 19, 2021)

*Thank You - Duran Duran* (Led Zeppelin cover)


----------



## Oddball (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## skye (Aug 22, 2021)

JENNIFER PAIGE "CRUSH" original version 1998  (Official Video) HQ​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2021)

Would you believe I actually saw Jennifer Paige in concert?

She performed some Christmas songs in front of our local hardware store back in 2013. I was working at a nearby bookstore and was able to get off work in time to see her. I scored a free Christmas CD of hers.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2021)

*Basket Case - Green Day*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2021)

*Mr. Jones - Counting Crows*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 22, 2021)

Reposting (since my last attempt was deleted)

*Here We Go - Stakka Bo*


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2021)

Crowded House - Distant Sun​


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2021)

R E M - Nightswimming​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2021)

*Halah - Mazzy Star*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2021)

*You - Bonnie Raitt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 12, 2021)

*Here And Now - Letters To Cleo*


----------



## skye (Sep 12, 2021)

I know I posted this before but....for me this is and always be the 90s along with 4 or 5 others....

GO WEST KING OF WISHFUL THINKING​


----------



## skye (Sep 12, 2021)

Posted before, yes..... but for me another song that will be for always  tattooed in my  1990s mind!

Spin Doctors - Two Princes (1993)​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Always {remix} - Erasure*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Ordinary Angels - Frente!*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Labour of Love - Frente!*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Possession - Sarah McLachlan*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2021)

Here's a song that came out in 1990 that sort of got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 22, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Here's a song that came out in 1990 that sort of got lost in the shuffle.



I posted that a while back on here.

She cleaned up pretty good when she wanted. 

She did a good job with that song, too.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 22, 2021)

Some more Joan Jett from the era...


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 22, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> She cleaned up pretty good when she wanted.



From what I have heard, she was never really into that traditional iconic sexual imagery of pop/rock.  That was one of the tensions in that first band she helped found, "The Runaways."  You remember Lita Ford, right?  Accused them all of being Lesbians.  So apparently, she is either gay or bi, but she has always kept a tight lip on it, and kept her personal life very private.  

I think that later part of her career she probably just followed the crowd and cashed in on it while she still could.

She was damn cute back in those days.





The Runaways in 1976 (clockwise from top left): Lita Ford, Sandy West, Jackie Fox, Joan Jett, Cherie Currie









						The Runaways - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 28, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> From what I have heard, she was never really into that traditional iconic sexual imagery of pop/rock.  That was one of the tensions in that first band she helped found, "The Runaways."  You remember Lita Ford, right?  Accused them all of being Lesbians.  So apparently, she is either gay or bi, but she has always kept a tight lip on it, and kept her personal life very private.
> 
> I think that later part of her career she probably just followed the crowd and cashed in on it while she still could.
> 
> ...



Was never really  Lita Ford fan.

She ended up with a really busted face as she aged, though. Too much partying, I guess.

Think I probably have all of Joan Jett's stuff.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm in a chillax, ballady mood tonight, so...


It's fuel for the soul, work with it.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*Anywhere - Dubstar*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*Kiss From A Rose - Seal*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*Waterfalls - TLC*


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2021)

Lets go Brandon!!!! lets go!





Kris Kross - Jump (Official Video)​


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2021)

More 90s stuff!



The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get (Official Music Video)1997​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*The Scatman - Scatman John*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*Better Man - Pearl Jam*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*The Key, The Secret - Urban Cookie Collective*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*Where Are You Now? - Janet Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2021)

*On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men*


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2021)

Janet


1989-1990s


great song


Janet Jackson - Escapade​


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## skye (Oct 30, 2021)

Go West - Faithful (Official Music Video)​


----------



## the other mike (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 30, 2021)

*1979 - The Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 30, 2021)

*Connection - Elastica*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 30, 2021)

brazil'95


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 30, 2021)

*Violet - Hole*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 30, 2021)

*December - Collective Soul*


----------



## skye (Oct 30, 2021)

yes
Savage Garden- the animal song​


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2021)

JESUS HE KNOWS ME By Genesis​


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 31, 2021)

I was just listening to that Genesis album earlier. Good album.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 31, 2021)

Oddball said:


>



He did a really good job with that song. 

The original video is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 31, 2021)

*Dead Souls - Nine Inch Nails*
(Joy Division cover)


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2021)

Aqua - Turn Back Time ​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 31, 2021)

*Hey Man, Nice Shot - Filter*


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2021)

another great tune  from the 90s....it's nice isn't it?

All-4-One - So Much In Love​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 31, 2021)

*Haunted - Shane MacGowan & Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 31, 2021)

*Who Will Save Your Soul - Jewel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 31, 2021)

*Dragula - Rob Zombie*


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2021)

So beautiful...best of the 90s,...

lot's of pain in the 90s.....but lots of great music too.

Whitney Houston - I Have Nothing (Audio HQ)​


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2021)

Total 90s   Scandinavian gorgeousness  galore ....  beautiful...I love vikings! 



Ace of Base - Don't Turn Around (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2021)

Ah, lovely Harriet...

*Wild Horses - The Sundays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 3, 2021)

*Here's Where The Story Ends - The Sundays*

released as a single in January of 1990.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2021)

*Solitary Man - Chris Isaak*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2021)

*Wishful Thinking - Golden*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2021)

*I Can Love You Like That - All-4-One*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 4, 2021)

*Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 9, 2021)

Billy Joel and his band live on VH1 ....1997


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2021)

*Cornflake Girl - Tori Amos*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2021)

*Headache - Frank Black*


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2021)

Andra & Mara - Sweet Dreams (Radio Killer Remix)​


----------



## the other mike (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2021)

*Protection - Massive Attack featuring Tracey Thorn*


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 21, 2021)

Been thinking about this one, with the. . . well, conflicts in epistemology lately. . . 


​Indigo Girls - Galileo​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2021)

*Wonderful - Adam Ant*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2021)

*Rhythm of the Night - Corona*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2021)

*Run Away - Real McCoy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2021)

*Here And Now - Letters To Cleo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2021)

*I Got A Girl - Tripping Daisy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 22, 2021)

*Ray Ray Rain - Bettie Serveert*


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 14, 2021)

I stand on trial before the gods on Judgement Day
A blink of an eye between the cradle and the grave


----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2021)

*The awesome Mariah Carey ....no lip synching here kids....*​*(Live at Arsenio Hall Show - 1991)*​


----------



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 28, 2021)

Clearly none of you were having sex in the 90's


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2022)

The voice of the vocalist  in Pearl Jam is absolutely amazing and wow!  WOW!


Pearl Jam - Alive (Official Video)​


----------



## the other mike (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## dblack (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## dblack (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2022)

Quite amazing! I never paid attention before.....he has a very special voice IMO

Nothingman - Pearl Jam​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

*Dim All The Lights - Laura Branigan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

*I'm Goin' Down - Mary J. Blige*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2022)

*Do You Sleep - Lisa Loeb*


----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2022)

UB40 - Bring Me Your Cup​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2022)

*This Is A Call - Foo Fighters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2022)

*Learning To Fly - Foo Fighters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 26, 2022)

*Everlong - Foo Fighters*


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2022)

Days Like This -Van Morrison, 1995​


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2022)

Another song from Van Morrison....love this!



Van Morrison - Real Real Gone​


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## beautress (Apr 8, 2022)

*1998 Ringo*
​


----------



## Oddball (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 15, 2022)

Cover of The Smiths...

*Batyar (Bigmouth Strikes Again) - The Ukrainians*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 18, 2022)

*Molly (Sixteen Candles) - Sponge*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 18, 2022)

*Name - Goo Goo Dolls*


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2022)

Grunge


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2022)

Deep Purple 1999


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2022)

*Sour Times - Portishead*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2022)

*All Mine - Portishead*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 16, 2022)

*Only You - Portishead*


----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2022)

this again the best of the 90s

New Radicals - You Get What You Give (Official Music Video)​


----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2022)

You get what you give! ^^^^ I just love that song! love it!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2022)

Oddball said:


>




nice....totally 70s beat ..... but it's 90s love it !  so much fun!


----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2022)

Paula Abdul - Opposites Attract (Official Music Video) ​


----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2022)

*Life Is Sweet - Natalie Merchant*


----------



## metalwolf (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2022)

*High And Dry - Radiohead*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2022)

*Just - Radiohead*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 19, 2022)

*Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 19, 2022)

*Shame - Stabbing Westward*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 19, 2022)

*Something's Always Wrong - Toad The Wet Sprocket*


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2022)

Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis (Official Music Video​


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2022)

JENNIFER PAIGE 'CRUSH' - Original Version (Official Video) HQ  ​


----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2022)

Shania Twain - You're Still the One​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 16, 2022)

*Come Together - Primal Scream*


----------



## skye (Jul 18, 2022)

Luther Vandross & Janet Jackson - The Best Things In Life Are Free (CJ's UK 7" With Rap)​


----------



## skye (Jul 18, 2022)

Crowded House - Weather With You -1992​


----------



## skye (Jul 18, 2022)

Good night y'all! 


Sting - If I Ever Lose My Faith In You​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 22, 2022)

*Little Fluffy Clouds - The Orb*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 22, 2022)

*Perpetual Dawn - The Orb*


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2022)

1990s  Down Under

MIDNIGHT OIL : BLUE SKY MINE​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 30, 2022)

Morrissey cover...

*Everyday Is Like Sunday - 10,000 Maniacs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 30, 2022)

*San Francisco Days - Chris Isaak*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2022)

*Drown - Sun Volt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2022)

*A Girl Like You - Edwin Collins*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2022)

*Walk This World - Heather Nova*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 15, 2022)

*Where It's At - Beck*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 15, 2022)

*Spiderwebs - No Doubt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2022)

*Champagne Supernova - Oasis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2022)

*Here In Your Bedroom - Goldfinger*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2022)

*Standing Out A Broken Phone Booth With Money In My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2022)

*Mother Mother - Tracy Bonham*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2022)

*Novocaine For The Soul - eels*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2022)

*Lovefool - The Cardigans*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2022)

*All Mixed Up - 311*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 16, 2022)

*The Box - Orbital*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2022)

*Sleepy Maggie - Ashley MacIsaac featuring Mary Jane Lamond*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2022)

*A Dream Within A Dream - Dreadzone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 28, 2022)

R.I.P. Coolio

*1,2,3,4 (Sumpin' New) - Coolio*


----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2022)

Amazing Dusty...

Dusty Springfield - Roll Away (Video) 1995​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2022)

*The Way - Fastball*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2022)

*Closing Time - Semisonic*


----------



## skye (Oct 11, 2022)

I like!   
The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2022)

Chilling out to this right now...

*One Too Many Mornings - The Chemical Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2022)

*Long Day - Matchbox 20*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 12, 2022)

*Before Today - Everything But The Girl*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 19, 2022)

Lefty's 30th anniversary release of King of Hearts was finally released a few days ago. It was in dire need of a good remaster, too. Sounds really good. Not brickwalled or anything like that.  This was originally released posthumously in '92. Technically '80s stuff.





__





						30TH ANNIVERSARY REISSUE OF ROY ORBISON’S KING OF HEARTS OUT NOW! – Roy Orbison
					





					royorbison.com


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 20, 2022)

^ It's hard to fathom that Roy left us over 30 years ago. Same for SRV. Where has the time gone?

*The Sky Is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 20, 2022)

Alan Stallion said:


> ^ It's hard to fathom that Roy left us over 30 years ago. Same for SRV. Where has the time gone?



We're gettin old, man...


----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2022)

Talking about Roy Orbison.....IMO this is a great interpretation  by Roy!  



Roy Orbison - All I Have To Do Is Dream​


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2022)

heh.....just recycling faves now...


Sorry.....Not sorry.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 22, 2022)

Apropos as fuck.....


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 23, 2022)

*Heart and Shoulder - Heather Nova*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 23, 2022)

*Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer*


----------



## Oddball (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Oct 24, 2022)

Oddball said:


>



My grandkids know the 90s songs more so than I. I liked some of them like this one, RIP TLC.


----------



## whoisit (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## skye (Oct 24, 2022)

You Gotta Love This City- · The Whitlams (australia)1999​


----------



## skye (Oct 24, 2022)

and one more...so many great songs since the 1920s to today...haaa

Dreams by Grabielle....


----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2022)

one last from Roy.

I love this


Roy Orbison - A Love So Beautiful - Extended mix​


----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2022)

A cover of the song....nice too....from Sweden, why not.

Roy Orbison A love so beautiful David Nilsson​


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 25, 2022)

skye said:


> A cover of the song....nice too....from Sweden, why not.
> 
> Roy Orbison A love so beautiful David Nilsson​



He did pretty good with that one.


----------



## themirrorthief (Oct 25, 2022)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer*


Leigh Nash was hot in the weirdest way...love their music, so cool and modern and what an awesome video too


----------



## themirrorthief (Oct 25, 2022)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Closing Time - Semisonic*


such a beautiful meaningful song...man I miss those days...damn


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2022)

Snowy White....sounding as good or better than in  his years with  Pink Floyd..... he is so so good!!!!this is from 94

Snowy White - Can't Find Love​


----------



## skye (Oct 30, 2022)

Van Morrison

See Me Through​


----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2022)

I think this is from 1991....great tune   by  
Tony Joe White​


----------



## metalwolf (Nov 6, 2022)

I remember seeing this on the tv back on the tube on MTV back in the early 90's.


Too bad we can't have music like this anymore.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Nov 15, 2022)

skye said:


> I think this is from 1991....great tune   by
> Tony Joe White​


Tony Joe White is the "Polk Salad Annie" guy. Elvis covered his songs.  
He played a good mouth harp, too. I do know the way he talks. .


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 29, 2022)

Probably one of the best AOR albums of all-time came out in the '90s, oddly. Just happens to be playing on my random play...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 29, 2022)

skye said:


>



Cool tune and video thumbnail.


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Cool tune and video thumbnail.





That's a great tune, glad you like it!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 29, 2022)

skye said:


> That's a great tune, glad you like it!



Yeah, that's the kind of smooth groove I like. 

Might even add it to my collection.


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Yeah, that's the kind of smooth groove I like.
> 
> Might even add it to my collection.




Add it!  it's a very nice tune!


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2022)

We have posted this before....but how good is this???? hmmmm love it!

Real McCoy - Another Night (Videoclip) 1995​


----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2022)

Yum...


Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me (Official HQ) 1998​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 30, 2022)

*Sell Out - Reel Big Fish*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 30, 2022)

*Not If You Were The Last Junkie On Earth - The Dandy Warhols*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 30, 2022)

*Busy Child - The Crystal Method*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 30, 2022)

*Going Out Of My Head - Fatboy Slim*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 30, 2022)

*A Long December - Counting Crows*


----------



## The Duke (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Dec 30, 2022)

Can't has just 1 Pantera. Also 1990. Man, they were good.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2022)

1990 
With Phil Collins and Mick Jones


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2022)

The Smashing Pumpkins - 1979 (Official Music Video) -  1996​


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 1990
> With Phil Collins and Mick Jones


That version was from 1989 .....
This was 1990


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2022)

this is  the 90s my friends   wow!     the very best that came out of the 90s....one more time yes?


----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2023)

Girl Overboard - Your Love​


----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2023)

Girl Overboard - The Love We Make​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 4, 2023)

*Mrs. Robinson - The Lemonheads*


----------

